# Need serious help with badge inlay colors and emblem colors...



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Man..this is driving me crazy lol. I have an '04 Impulse Blue with white "GTO" decals on the rocker trim right by the rear wheels. I want overlays for the 2 Pontiac "triangle" emblems on the front and back and also to dress up the fender badge but I'm just having a tough time trying to get the color combo set. I would like opinions on what would look "good".

I'm thinking of making the "GTO" on the fender badge white and the "checkers" underneath the "GTO" white. That being said the "black" part of the fender badge...I want to make yellow. By doing that...I'd want the 2 Pontiac triangle emblems to be yellow also (front and back). Then would the "GTO" on the grill be white or yellow? What do you guys think???? 

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Here is the link to the website:

http://www.grafxwerks.com/products/shop.php?part=GTOX1

Shock


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ryan's products are great. I have the GTO letter overlays on my car, using them in place of the triangular badges that were removed in favor of the Holden side marker/repeater lights:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9863&highlight=repeater+lights

Here's how I'd approach your car:

Pontiac "Arrowhead" Overlays: (A) Impulse Blue 
GTO Letter Grille Overlay: (B) White
GTO Letter Side Overlays: (B) White
GTO Checker Overlays: (A) Impulse Blue
GTO Rocker Decal: (A) White or remove.

Think in terms of (A) elements and (B) elements:

The (A) elements are your GTO letters. Since you have the rocker decals, I'd make all the GTO letters white. That way, they're white everywhere except on your trunk lid -- which you can either remove or order a replacement set and paint white along with your 5.7 numerals.

The (B) elements are the Pontiac arrowheads and checkers. Since we're talking about supporting decorative elements, your best bet is to keep these elements the same color. You can do impulse blue or bright red. I'd stay away from yellow because yellow and white in the same vicinity always look like an egg to me.

Honestly? I'd take a look at either dumping the rocker decal or the triangular badges on the side as repeating GTO doesn't work for me.

Post pics when done.


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Ryan's products are great. I have the GTO letter overlays on my car, using them in place of the triangular badges that were removed in favor of the Holden side marker/repeater lights:
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9863&highlight=repeater+lights
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! Can I run a couple of more things by you if you don't mind..ha ha I feel like an interior decorator.

First...I love the rocker decals...I get compliments everywhere I go, people love them, I love them and they just stand out in white so I don't want to take those off.

Second...the color choice I have for my car is "Metallic Electric Blue" or "Reflective Dark Blue"..I'm assuming that for my Arrowhead Overlays I should go with the "Metallic Electric Blue"...I think the Dark Blue just wouldn't look good.

The letters on the Fender Badge I agree should be white...so your saying the "checkers" should be the "Metallic Electric Blue" AND the Fender Badge Inlay (black now) should also be "Metallic Electric Blue".....giving me a Metallic Electric Blue Inlay & Checkers with White Letters. Correct?

I also agree the grill letters should be white. I just love the way the blue looks on the yellow in the pics...but I think the white rocker decals are the reason it wouldn't look good.

Thanks very much for your opinion, I greatly appreciate it. I'd like to here your final comments, etc. before I order.

Shock


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sure, feel free to bounce different combinations off of me. I tend to do the same thing. Sounding out a bunch of different combinations in advance is far better than making a commitment and winding up with something you don't like. It's very similar to interior decorating -- and the same process I use to design furniture.

OK, back to this project. Regarding the blue, it's up to you. For the blues, you could go with reflective Olympic blue, reflective bright blue, vibrant blue metallic, or metallic electric blue. If matching your paint is your number one priority, ask Ryan -- he has all the samples in front of him and is in a better position to make the call than me. My advice is that if you can't get an exact color match, again by asking Ryan, I'd go with something like the Olympic -- something that's substanially different, so you don't look like you have mis-matched stuff. Besides, a two-tone blue wouldn't be bad at all.

Regarding the triangular badge inlays, that kind of throws a wrench into everything. Seriously? I'd look at the following combinations:

Option 1:

Pontiac "Arrowhead" Overlays: (A) Your choice of blue.
GTO Letter Grille Overlay: (B) White
GTO Side Letter Overlays: (B) White
GTO Side Letter Surround Overlays: Leave as is.
GTO Checker Overlays: (A) Your choice of blue.
GTO Rocker Decal: (A) White

Option 2:

Pontiac "Arrowhead" Overlays: (A) Your choice of blue.
GTO Letter Grille Overlay: (B) Leave silver.
GTO Side Letter Overlays: (B) Leave silver.
GTO Side Letter Surround Overlays: (A) Your choice of blue.
GTO Checker Overlays: (A) Leave as is.
GTO Rocker Decal: (A) White

Personally, I wouldn't put more than two overlays on the triangular badges. If you leave the GTO letters alone and put overlays on the letter surrounds and checkers -- that will be OK. But something like white GTO letters surrounded by a blue overlay may make your car look like a sticker queen. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Sure, feel free to bounce different combinations off of me. I tend to do the same thing. Sounding out a bunch of different combinations in advance is far better than making a commitment and winding up with something you don't like. It's very similar to interior decorating -- and the same process I use to design furniture.
> 
> OK, back to this project. Regarding the blue, it's up to you. For the blues, you could go with reflective Olympic blue, reflective bright blue, vibrant blue metallic, or metallic electric blue. If matching your paint is your number one priority, ask Ryan -- he has all the samples in front of him and is in a better position to make the call than me. My advice is that if you can't get an exact color match, again by asking Ryan, I'd go with something like the Olympic -- something that's substanially different, so you don't look like you have mis-matched stuff. Besides, a two-tone blue wouldn't be bad at all.
> 
> ...



Yes I essentially went with Option #1 but made the "checkers" white also to match the "GTO" rocker & "GTO" letters in the fender badge. I ordered the "Vibrant Blue" for the front/back arrowheads...will be a nice contrast to the IBM color. Ryan was very helpful..thanks for the advice. I will post pics once they come.

Shock


----------

